# Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee



## nille_furtado (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 
ich wollte mich in die Gruppe von TS einreihen, die zu 100sten mal fragen ob man lieber dies oder jenes Echolot kaufen sollte...
Ich hab dazu schon einiges gelesen, habe meine Frage aber noch nicht ganz beantworten können.

Ich will mir eigentlich nur das X-4 Pro kaufen, weil ich mir davon verspreche, dass ich eine verlässliche Aussage über die Tiefe bekomme und ich unterscheiden kann, ob der Grund sandig oder mit Muscheln oder Steinen bedeckt ist; vielleicht auch ein bisschen Seegras erkennen (max 10m).

Allerdings ist der Sprung zu dem Elite 4x DSI nicht mehr weit und da man jenes gemeinhin als "Bodensrukturscanner" bezeichnet, müssten meine Anforderungen hier doch noch besser erfüllt werden oder irre ich mich da? 

Kann mir jemand Vor- und Nachteile der beiden Geräte nennen und eine Empfehlung aussprechen? 

Haben beide Geräte einen gleich großen Abtastkegel?


----------



## Zander Jonny (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*

Moin,

kannst dir ja mal den Echolottest anschauen,wenn du unbedingt solche dinge wie Bäume oder Äste,oder eine Plattform mit Cola Flaschen erkennen willst,dann könnte es vielleicht was für dich sein.Aber ich würde mir niemals so etwas Kaufen,dann lieber mehr ausgeben für mehr Leistung. Das ist meiner Meinung nach sinvoller.


----------



## nille_furtado (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*

Mir fehlt die Erfahrung zu sagen: mit dem DSI sieht man Steine mit dem normalen Echo nicht. Ich habe gehofft, dass mir sowas jemand sagen kann.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*

Also ich würde dir empfehlen ein Echolot ohne DSI zu nehmen,und lieber das Geld nehmen und ein Farbecholot mit mehr Leistung zu nehmen.
Wenn ein Echolot noch so viel kann,ohne hohe Sendeleistung wird es das nicht so umsetzen können wie eins mit hoher Leistung. Das ist dann wie ein Porsche mit mofa Motor sieht schön aus aber es kommt nichts.


----------



## nille_furtado (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*

OK, was hältst du denn von dem Lowrance Elite-4x. Das ist mit Farbisplay und hat 300W RMS.
Aber nochmal zurück zu meiner Frage, kann ich damit und etwas Übung auf dem Grund Sand von Steinen unterscheiden?


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*

Moin,

das elite-4x ist sicher nicht schlecht,liegt aber eher im unteren Leistungsbereich.
Hasst du dir mal das 5x angeschaut? 
und zu deiner Frage ob man Sand und Steine erkennt,
du kannst bei dem 4x harten und weichen Boden erkennen, Steine wirst du nicht irgendwie einzeln sehen,du kannst nicht erkennen ob es ein Stein oder was anderes hartes ist.


----------



## bgolli (2. Februar 2013)

Tja,


was soll ich sagen ... meiner Meinung nach kannst du im Belly auf der Ostsee auf ein Echo verzichten. Große Flächen kannst du mit dem Belly nicht abfahren, dafür aber viel besser mit der Angel abwerfen. Die Struktur kannst du mit ein wenig Feingefühl ganz gut erfühlen. An neuen Plätzen zur Vorsicht mal den Drilling für die ersten Würfe abmachen ;-)

Die Tiefe bekommst du auch so ganz gut raus. Wenn du ein Smartphone hast, dann hol die App von Navionics, das sind tolle Seekarten mit Tiefen und Strukturangaben. Den Weg zum Platz kannst du damit vorher super ausmessen und deine Kräfte einteilen.

Ich baue ab und zu an mein Kayak ein Echo dran, ich habe ein mobiles für Boot und Kayak ... aber eher zum Zeitvertreib und weil ich es kann ;-) brauchen tue ich es aber wirklich nicht! Die Fische finde ich beim Driften auch so und die Plätze suche ich mir nach der Seekarte aus ... die mit dem Echo validiert, sehr genau sind!

Außerdem ist die Ostsee Küstennah doch eher strukturarm! Sandbänke erkennst du mit dem Auge und den dunklen Leo-Grund auch. Wenn der Dorsch da ist, dann fängst du ihn auch meist, ist ein ehrlicher Fisch.

Zum Angeln gibt es da zwei Strategien, die erste ist den Fisch aktiv zu suchen, die zweite ist, ankern an einer vielversprechenden Stelle und warten, dass der Fisch dich findet. Erfahrungsgemäß sind beide Strategien gleich fängig!!! Die Dorsche ziehen halt umher und finden einen in der Regel. Oftmals vermutet man den Fisch weiter draußen und fängt erst richtig gut wenn man wieder reinfährt, das ist häufiger als man denkt!

Ich habe mal jemanden mit dem Belly gesehen, der hatte nen Echo, natürlich den Fischalarm an, und zockte mit seinem Blinker immer vor seinen Füssen rum ... piep, piep, piep, piep ... er fing aber keine Fische und verstand es gar nicht, denn das piepste doch und daher sollten ja auch Fische da sein ;-) Ist halt blöd, wenn das Echo den eigenen Blinker für nen Fisch hält 

Echo fürs Belly würd ich mir sparen, das Geld ist in Ausrüstung besser investiert. Auf dem Bodden oder Sund sieht es anders aus. Dort ist das Wasser nicht so klar, folglich kannst du mit dem Auge nicht viel erkennen. Wenn ich mit meinem Boot auf den Sund oder Bodden fahre, dann nie ohne Echo!

Ich hoffe mein Roman war ein wenig hilfreich ;-)


----------



## nille_furtado (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*

Ich hatte erst die Überlegung, ob nicht ein Echo für 100 Euro reichen würde(x-4 Pro). Das DSI war dann nur die Überlegung wert, da ich dachte, dass man damit was ordentliches sehen würde. Bei dem Elite 5x ist man dann ja schon über die 300Taler...
Würde dann das X-4 Pro auch reichen um harten Untergrund und Sand zu unterscheiden? Ist dann praktisch ein Mofa mit Mofa-Motor...


----------



## bobbykron (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*



bgolli schrieb:


> Ich baue ab und zu an mein Kayak ein Echo dran, aber eher zum Zeitvertreib und weil ich es kann ;-)
> 
> weil er es kann :q:q:q
> 
> ...



das einzige was mich interessiert ist die ca-tiefe, und da gibts einfachere möglichkeiten, das rauszubekommen als n echo mitzuschleppen


----------



## nille_furtado (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*

Danke für den Roman! #6 Bin immer auf dem Darß mit dem Belly unterwegs, daher wäre es auch nicht allzu abwegig mal auf den Bodden zu schippern und "Zanderkanten" zu suchen...

Wenn ich auf die Ostsee rausfahre, dann fahr ich immer über die zweite Sandbank und suche dann die dunklen Stellen und fange auch meist meine Dorsche. Allerdings gibt es immer Stellen, die dunkler sind als andere, ab und zu bleibt der Kopyto hängen. Manchmal klebt auch Lehm dran. Ich wollte aus Interesse solche Stellen mal mit dem Echo ausloten um evtll zu erkennen was da ist (Muscheln, Seegras, Steine, Lehm) und diese Stellen auch bei stark getrübten Wasser sicher wiederzufinden... 

Ich hab auch immer dass Problem, dass ich nicht weiß ob ich weit genug draußen bin, dann drifte ich immer so rum und fang ewig nix. Dann änder ich meinen Standort,r fahr ein bisschen weiter raus und fange. Da müssen doch dann die Unterscheide am Grund liegen...


----------



## bobbykron (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*



nille_furtado schrieb:


> Ich hatte erst die Überlegung, ob nicht ein Echo für 100 Euro reichen würde(x-4 Pro). Das DSI war dann nur die Überlegung wert, da ich dachte, dass man damit was ordentliches sehen würde. Bei dem Elite 5x ist man dann ja schon über die 300Taler...
> Würde dann das X-4 Pro auch reichen um harten Untergrund und Sand zu unterscheiden? Ist dann praktisch ein Mofa mit Mofa-Motor...



ich hab n einfaches x-4 für mein boot, und auch nur für die tiefe.
sandgrund und bewuchs merkst du doch beim ersten wurf. zur not mal für n testwurf n schwereren jig probieren....


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*

Das x4-pro hat weniger Leistung als das elite-4x, und ob du genauere Struckturen sehen willst oder eher nicht musst du und dein Geldbeutel entscheiden.


----------



## bgolli (2. Februar 2013)

nille_furtado schrieb:


> Ich hatte erst die Überlegung, ob nicht ein Echo für 100 Euro reichen würde(x-4 Pro). Das DSI war dann nur die Überlegung wert, da ich dachte, dass man damit was ordentliches sehen würde. Bei dem Elite 5x ist man dann ja schon über die 300Taler...
> Würde dann das X-4 Pro auch reichen um harten Untergrund und Sand zu unterscheiden? Ist dann praktisch ein Mofa mit Mofa-Motor...



Wenn du Sand nicht von Steinen unter Zuhilfenahme von einem dicken Jigkopf unterscheiden kannst ... dann spreche ich dir auch das Talent ab, das auf dem Echo erkennen zu können ;-)

Wenn du Technik brauchst, dann hol dir ein Echo mit Sidescan, Plotter usw. für tausend Euro. Ist dann halt ein Mofa mit Porsche Motor! Hat halt nicht jeder, aber ob man es braucht! Meine Frau hat halt auch 30 Paar Schuhe, ich bräuchte die nicht ;-)


----------



## bobbykron (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*



bgolli schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat halt auch 30 Paar Schuhe



meine mindestens
+ die gleiche menge an tüchern hosen usw.

spaß bei seite
an manchen tagen muss man halt paar meter weiter raus, an anderen nicht. da hilft das echo wenig. das argument mit zanderkanten lasse ich aber gelten :q


----------



## nille_furtado (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*



bgolli schrieb:


> Wenn du Sand nicht von Steinen unter Zuhilfenahme von einem dicken Jigkopf unterscheiden kannst ... dann spreche ich dir auch das Talent ab, das auf dem Echo erkennen zu können ;-)



Witzig. Steine habe ich da eigentlich noch nie wirklich gemerkt. Aber hast wohl recht. Echo auf dem Belly ist wohl nur Spielerei... So wie das schaukelt, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen dass man vernünftige Bilder bekommt.


----------



## bgolli (2. Februar 2013)

bobbykron schrieb:


> meine mindestens
> + die gleiche menge an tüchern hosen usw.
> 
> spaß bei seite
> an manchen tagen muss man halt paar meter weiter raus, an anderen nicht. da hilft das echo wenig. das argument mit zanderkanten lasse ich aber gelten :q



Jawoll,

auf Bodden und Sund ist Echo quasi Pflicht! Nur, dort wo die Kanten sind ist auch meistens gut Strömung. Von nix kommt nix! Daher beim Belly nen guten Anker mitnehmen und die Kondition nicht vergessen ;-)


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*



nille_furtado schrieb:


> Witzig. Steine habe ich da eigentlich noch nie wirklich gemerkt. Aber hast wohl recht. Echo auf dem Belly ist wohl nur Spielerei... So wie das schaukelt, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen dass man vernünftige Bilder bekommt.




Das schaukeln stört nicht,oder wie sollten die Boote auf hoher See sonst was erkennen


----------



## bobbykron (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*



nille_furtado schrieb:


> So wie das schaukelt, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen dass man vernünftige Bilder bekommt.



bild wird schon passen, n boot schaukelt ja auch, nur der nutzen ist bescheiden...
mich nervt das ganze gelump am belly nur.

ne angel
ne box köder
n anker
n messer

das reicht mir zu...


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*



bobbykron schrieb:


> bild wird schon passen, n boot schaukelt ja auch, nur der nutzen ist bescheiden...
> mich nervt das ganze gelump am belly nur.
> 
> ne angel
> ...




n Bier


----------



## bobbykron (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> n Bier



dann aber mit bierflaschenhalter :g


----------



## nille_furtado (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*



bobbykron schrieb:


> dann aber mit bierflaschenhalter :g



Check, hab ich. Dann hat sich ja alles geklärt. Vll sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser. Ostern bin ich wieder auf dem Darß. Mal sehen ob man dann schon wieder Dorsch bekommt...


----------



## bgolli (2. Februar 2013)

nille_furtado schrieb:


> Check, hab ich. Dann hat sich ja alles geklärt. Vll sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser. Ostern bin ich wieder auf dem Darß. Mal sehen ob man dann schon wieder Dorsch bekommt...



Ich bin die Woche vor Ostern auch wieder da und wollte vor dem Fischland den Dorschen nachstellen. Die Mefos sollten auch dran sein ;-) und einmal will ich auf dem Sund den Heringen nachstellen. Strammes Programm für eine Woche, hoffentlich spielt Petrus mit ;-)

Ostersonntag oder Montag geht es wieder zurück unser Mädel hat Kommunion. Das ist mal ein Aufstand bei den Katholiken, da ist Angeln nix gegen ... obwohl ... die ersten waren doch auch Fischer ... so schließt sich der Kreis ;-)


----------



## nille_furtado (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*



bgolli schrieb:


> Die Mefos sollten auch dran sein ;-)



Die Brüder sind schon da. Hatten letzten Samstag vier Mefos auf Polar Magnus. Und "Polar" war berechtigt bei -7 Grad.


----------



## allegoric (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unbeantwortete Frage: Echo fürs Belly auf der Ostsee*

Ist das der runtergebrochene Bunker im Hintergrund!? Den gabs doch schon vor 10 Jahren als ich das letzte Mal da war.


----------



## bgolli (2. Februar 2013)

nille_furtado schrieb:


> Die Brüder sind schon da. Hatten letzten Samstag vier Mefos auf Polar Magnus. Und "Polar" war berechtigt bei -7 Grad.



Na, dafür ein dickes Petri! Ich bin leider immer nur ab und an an der Ostsee! Zum Glück kann ich Kayak und Boot bei meinen Eltern unterstellen und muss das Gerödel nicht immer die 500 km hochkarren ;-)

Da ich beruflich  öfter an der Küste unterwegs bin, kann ich bei gutem Wetter schon mal spontan ein Wochenende losziehen. Aber das mit dem Wetter ist nicht immer einfach ;-)


----------

